# TFO Conventional Rods



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

The spinning rods I am interested in have been out of stock for months now. Imagine it's tough to get material due to covid? Or are they just that much in demand?

Anyone aware of what's going on?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chineeze


----------



## 59441 (Oct 2, 2020)

TFO is korea I think. But still, buy American. Plenty of good rod makers in FL. Check out Blackfin


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I was big on clutch, and still have all clutch flyrods. Down to four spin rods now. As much as I want to support someone local, I don't want to be stuck without a warranty down the road.

I've been running Key Largo rods for years but just recently messed up on two large orders which has me looking elsewhere.

TFO has been the most consistent I have found. I will eventually phase all of my stuff over to TFO unless I find something better.

I will checkout Blackfin though. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have you looked at St. Croix? Most are made in USA. The Loomis models are also built in Washington State.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

I have Star and TFO. Best warranties you can get. TFO will tell you to cut up the rod and ship it to them in a smaller box to save cost, then send you a new rod when they receive your box.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

I have the TFO tactical inshore series. Phenomenal rods. Have three total, the warranty is amazing also.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

TFO makes some good stuff, and they stand behind their products.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I've standardized around Berkley Lighting rods. Great rods with fast actions. They've been making the same blanks for over 20 years now and just switching up the aesthetics. $40 each and I can care less if I snap one (haven't yet). Try one, you'll probably like it.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I've standardized around Berkley Lighting rods. Great rods with fast actions. They've been making the same blanks for over 20 years now and just switching up the aesthetics. $40 each and I can care less if I snap one (haven't yet). Try one, you'll probably like it. Can be found anywhere from Wally World to any sporting goods store from coast to coast.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I've looked at the majority of the major rod builders but wanted to stay consistent across the board for all of my rods.

Was curious if anyone knew what was up with their supply as I've been looking to buy since the beginning of Summer.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

birdyshooter said:


> I've standardized around Berkley Lighting rods. Great rods with fast actions. They've been making the same blanks for over 20 years now and just switching up the aesthetics. $40 each and I can care less if I snap one (haven't yet). Try one, you'll probably like it.


I got one right after Berkley came out with the Lightning Rod probably close to 40 years ago. Actually what I would have considered one of the high-end rods of the day. They were advertised heavily in all the fishing mags of the time. It was a great rod and I’ve been purchasing them occasionally ever since. Funny how they have become a Walmart staple, but I agree, they are still a nice casting and sensitive rod. Although, the eyes are the weak point these days imo. I’ve never broken one either and still have a few that get fairly regular use alongside my Falcons and Stars. I wish they had a better selection of lengths and actions. 7’-6” in particular...


----------



## mbhale (Feb 13, 2019)

I remember this summer I waited a while to find a TFO TAC Inshore tarpon rod (8', MagH). They were out of stock on their website for a while then all the sudden some popped up. I'd keep checking the site. Also, not sure where you are located, but may be worth checking local tackle shops. I stopped by a place here in Tampa (Southeastern Fishing Tackle Liquidators) that had a bunch of TFO inshore rods in stock a couple months ago. Was kicking myself for waiting so long to find online. May be worth checking to see if they would ship. Also, I recall that their website did not accurately reflect their stock.. may want to call.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure where you’re located, but crowder rods are made in Stuart I believe. Great rods, few years ago had a couple and would take them to the shop to get fixed. Worth a look for sure.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's the website for TFO... Temple Fork Outfitters - Fly & Conventional Fishing Rods - Power to the Angler. Contact them directly and ask about dealers near you that might have some stock on hand... I've been pleased with their fly rods and have three (9, 10, and 12wts) for my anglers. I build all of the rods on my skiff - but not fly rods since I just can't make a new fly rod quickly enough when one is broken... To put if mildly we're hard on rods..... 

I've been very pleased with their warranty routine as well, they're head and shoulders better than many of the high end rodmakers... Yes, they're built in Korea - and everything on that side of the world is backed up due to that nasty virus (including outboard motors...).

Good luck with whatever you choose...


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

mmccull5 said:


> The spinning rods I am interested in have been out of stock for months now. Imagine it's tough to get material due to covid? Or are they just that much in demand?
> 
> Anyone aware of what's going on?


Yes, they are backordered like much of the imported tackle. These are made in Korea. Good choice on your rod selection. I have a variety of St Croix, Star, Falcon, and TFO rods. By far my favorite inshore rods are my TFO 764's in the professional series spinning rod. Its a 6-12 class rod but fishes a little bit more like an 8-15. At $99 list you can't go wrong. Go luck hunting for these, make find a few in a local shop that carries TFO but this rod has been very hard to find.


----------



## Thurm (Apr 3, 2018)

mmccull5 said:


> I was big on clutch, and still have all clutch flyrods. Down to four spin rods now. As much as I want to support someone local, I don't want to be stuck without a warranty down the road.
> 
> I've been running Key Largo rods for years but just recently messed up on two large orders which has me looking elsewhere.
> 
> ...


looking for a clutch, text me 3616487646


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

I’ll have to look at TFO, I love their fly rods but have never tried their spinning rods. I currently use Castaway rods for conventional gear.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

I don’t know how accurate this is, heard it from a local tackle shop that handles star rods warranty. But, star rods has changed their warranty on Stellar Lite and Seagis rods. They took it from lifetime to 5 years. The Plasma 2 and VPR will continue to have the lifetime warranty. Not super surprising, unfortunately.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys should try to buy from USA manufacturers when possible.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

I agree with that. I’m looking harder at the Bull Bay Rods. They seem quite nice, handled a few.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bull bay will be my next rods. With fly rods, because they tend to be very individual, if I can cast it well and it feels good, I’ll usually buy it. The TFO Mangrove is made in Korea (I think). Loved it from the minute I picked it up.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Very happy with my TFO 11' Surf Rod. It's landed some nice sting rays and sharks (while fishing chunk bait for big whatever). Not sure it was worth the $280, but it's been abused. Almost lost it into the surf with my Cabo this past week when what we think must have been a decent sized shark hit a chunk bait and ripped so hard the drag couldn't keep up. 

Agree that my next rods are likely Star since they're here in NC and their warranty is great as well. Looking at a VPR for a 9' or 10' surf rod.

I'll check out Bull Bay as well. I don't need an inshore rod right now... or do I?


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Funny this has been brought to the top. My dad just mentioned he was trying to get another axiom ii - stock still seems to be low, granted I see a couple spin rods have popped up online. 

I fished an axiom ii and mangrove 7wt last week. Two totally different rods but enjoyed throwing both. Tough to beat their warranty or parts program.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

JRHorne said:


> Very happy with my TFO 11' Surf Rod. It's landed some nice sting rays and sharks (while fishing chunk bait for big whatever). Not sure it was worth the $280, but it's been abused. Almost lost it into the surf with my Cabo this past week when what we think must have been a decent sized shark hit a chunk bait and ripped so hard the drag couldn't keep up.
> 
> Agree that my next rods are likely Star since they're here in NC and their warranty is great as well. Looking at a VPR for a 9' or 10' surf rod.
> 
> I'll check out Bull Bay as well. I don't need an inshore rod right now... or do I?


If you are looking for conventional reel rods Bull bay has a prototype production conventional rod that is a great grouper shovel, but you will have to ask about it specifically. All of their spinning rods are really well made as well and backed by a no questions asked warranty. They have also started to dip their toe in fly rods.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Miles813 said:


> If you are looking for conventional reel rods *Bull bay has a prototype production conventional rod that is a great grouper shovel*, but you will have to ask about it specifically. All of their spinning rods are really well made as well and backed by a no questions asked warranty. They have also started to dip their toe in fly rods.


Tell me more! Got any specs on it anywhere?


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

JRHorne said:


> Tell me more! Got any specs on it anywhere?


I just looked on their website and they have now moved them into full production but you have to call to order. They have three now, they are 7' 30-50, 40-80 or 50-100 brute force boat rods. I have a Seigler LGN on mine and I can put some heat on them when I make it offshore.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Miles813 said:


> I just looked on their website and they have now moved them into full production but you have to call to order. They have three now, they are 7' 30-50, 40-80 or 50-100 brute force boat rods. I have a Seigler LGN on mine and I can put some heat on them when I make it offshore.


Damn I'd love something like that in an 8' or even 8'6" for a spinning setup. I'll have to give them a call and chat with them.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

JRHorne said:


> Damn I'd love something like that in an 8' or even 8'6" for a spinning setup. I'll have to give them a call and chat with them.


They will build you whatever you want.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Love TFO, but also like supporting St. Croix for that very reason.


----------

